
Ask HN: Are weights trained from a dataset also under the same license terms? - t27
This regarding machine learning &#x2F; deep learning.<p>A lot of the datasets that are commonly used nowadays are bound by some license or the other. ImageNet for example - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;image-net.org&#x2F;download-faq<p>I understand when the use of the actual images is restricted under the terms, but what about weights that we derive out of millions of these images?
There is no actual trace of the image within the trained networks, its just a model derived by various iterations over the images. Much like we humans read books and derive knowledge (Most books by themselves are bound by restrictive copyright, but we are free to apply the knowledge we derive from them).<p>How do companies deal with this? Most companies using deep learning will have to use large datasets and actually creating the data(for example, of millions of images for tens&#x2F;hundreds of classes) would not be viable.<p>Also when we do transfer learning on these heavily trained models, we essentially change the network, what about the licenses then?
======
Nomentatus
IANAL. From your example.

"Researcher shall use the Database only for non-commercial research and
educational purposes."

So they saw you coming. Your efforts of whatever kind can't end up in a
commercial product by you. Could you put your weights into the public domain?
(Meaning others could profit.) Maybe. Might be a court case, but I think
they'd lose it.

A later clause allows for-profit companies to do non-profit related research,
as I read it.

------
t27
The r/MachineLearning discussion for this(for reference) -
[https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/7eor11/d_d...](https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/7eor11/d_do_the_weights_trained_from_a_dataset_also_come/)

------
zitterbewegung
When you download the weights is it in a github with a LICENCE file or some
other agreement? Most likely the reason is yes. If you don't understand I
would try to email the person if you can use it.

Companies deal with this probably since they have their own data and probably
would either need a custom solution or if it is relatively easy to do they
would use a third party. (clarfai).

~~~
Nomentatus
Not downloaded: "weights we derive."

Subtler question, here.

~~~
t27
I feel this question would apply to downloaded weights as well. Because if the
license does apply to the weights, whoever put the weights on the github with
whatever license, the original license should prevail. Also, if your process
requires that you be safe from license restrictions, we'd anyways have to
check the original licenses, right?

~~~
Nomentatus
I agree, as shown elsewhere here, but clarification is still cool. The license
is viewable.

